# Twin Flex



## Howard Gordon (Dec 4, 2016)

I finished up this La France badged Huffman to add to my collection. Boy am I glad this job is finished. It took a good while to gather up some of the missing, hard to find parts. I chromed the suspension rockers along with the nuts and bolts because these parts always suffer paint loss due to movement. This bike features a Lobdell horizontal spring seat, a putter stem and a tombstone taillight. 


 

 



After that trying project, I need some easy jobs, so I spent about 1 day each cleaning and servicing this Rollfast tricycle, and Gendron "Pioneer" sidewalk bike. Still havin fun. Howard Gordon


----------



## monark-man (Dec 4, 2016)

nice job Howard.great hobby great rewards.   monark-man


----------



## sludgeguy (Dec 4, 2016)

Gorgeous bike as is always the case with your projects!


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow! I wish I could finish my projects just half as fast as you do. You are knocking them out of the park!


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 4, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 5, 2016)

Love that twin flex Howard great job.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi Catfish, I retired now, nothing more important than pursuing my hobby. Deer archery season slowed me down a bit, but now that the tags are filled I'm back on the work bench and still havin fun. Howard


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 5, 2016)

as allways howard you do out standing work on your bikes , its super nice i like it !!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 5, 2016)

Congratulations on completing the Twin Flex.
It looks spectacular!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Yea I'll be glad when this 'work' thing quits interfering with the pursuit of my hobbies! V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 5, 2016)

Howard for President!!


----------



## mike j (Dec 5, 2016)

Very, very nice job, all around.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 5, 2016)

You never dis-appoint... enjoy everyone of your finished project posts! [especially with Packard's for back-ground]! Were I to have something other than Schwinn to build... I would like a twin-flex.


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 6, 2016)

Glad you finally sourced the final parts at the fall show.the bike turned out first class.this Huffman stuff is impossible to find


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Killer toys!


----------

